# Walking/Shooting staff help



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I blew out my very bottom disc a while back and put off surgery cuz I've been through two previous. As it turns out, the sciatica has completely gone, but the problem has left me with sore hips after I walk a hundred yards or so.

I'm looking for a walking stick that can also be used as a mono shooting stick. I would think it would have to be pretty strong, so it won't matter too much if it weighs a little more than cheaper ones. I've seen some made by Meopa and Cabela's, but nothing is jumping out at me. Any help would be awesome. I'm looking at a tough deer hunt with the boys and don't want to slow them down too much :shock: :mrgreen: 

Ideas? Thanks!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I've made my own out of Yucca stalks. They are very strong and lightweight. My walking cane is also made from Yucca stalks. Get them when they dry out and at the proper size. They are free and easy to work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I is kind of hard to find a yucca stalk long enough for a walking stick in SLC. However if the original poster would like one I have quite a few and would be happy to get him one. I'll be in Utah County towards the end of the month. 

I get one every year when I head to Arizona to hunt javilena to use as a walking stick and a shooting stick for my pistol.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.stoneypoint.com/products/mp_explorer_monopod.html

http://www.mackspw.com/ItemImages/Large/STPTC.jpg

I have used mine for years. A squirt of desert tan paint helped mine blend in a little better.

Good Luck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a pair of ski poles at DI for $3. Removed the baskets, and covered them with camo duct tape Which also took away any clinking sounds. The grip cradles a rifle barrel like it was made for it. All for less than $10. Using two walking poles let's me get many more miles out of my bad back.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a Vanguard like this one and it works pretty good:
http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-72-Inch-Pro-Shooting-Stick/dp/B00343614Y
It's kind of nice because you can use it for your camera and you can change the length to about any height you want.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for the late response fella's, been fighting some health issues and not online a bunch. Some great ideas for sure, and thanks much for the offer critter! I like the idea of using it for my camera BirdDogger, will look into the Vanguard a bit more as well. It just sucks getting up in years when the body begins to fail but the mind is still young! Thanks again boys! ;-)


----------

